# tagalog: sukdulan



## AskLang

*Sukdulang maglakad siya, makauwi lamang ng bahay.*

Hi! again,
I am sure I have come across the English term for "sukdulan" once but did not memorize it. 
I remember it to be somewhat idiomatic in form. 
Can someone help me out on it please?

Many thanks.


----------



## DotterKat

It would be difficult to pinpoint the English idiom you have at the back of your mind as there are many possibilities for translating "*sukdulan*".

*Sukdulan* as an adjective would mean the _maximum, apogee, paragon, top, zenith, extreme, high point _and many other terms that all denote the extreme example of a particular quality. (Sukdulan ang kanyang kagandahan -- Her beauty is extreme/She is a paragon of beauty).

That said, there are many English idiomatic expressions that mean "the utmost". Examples: 

The *cream of the crop*.
*Ne plus ultra* (Latin, admittedly, but frequently used in English texts)
The *crowning *(achievement_/_example)
The *paragon* _or _*pinnacle* of (virtue/beauty/honesty/industry....)
*Coming to a head*...
*Rising to a crescendo/climax....
Best of the best.
....to a fault *(as in "honest/generous to a fault")

There are many other possibilities.


----------



## AskLang

Thanks very much, DotterKat


----------



## mataripis

Hello,I am mataripis.  The word "sukdulan" is an old form of tagalog word.its modern version could be "ganyan na" "no choice".I agree that it is "the final choice".but if it is use to describe what others have done,(perfectly right or wrong), or it is the ultimate.  You gave the sample sentence and it can be rewrite it as,  Dahil wala nang masakyan,dapat maglakad na lang. This word "sukdulan" do not fit to most scenarios if people are well disciplined.


----------

